# BaselWorld 2019 Citizen GMT Divers ..anyone own these yet (Model : BJ7111-86)



## SSingh1975

Almost got the new SRPD11 Seiko Turtle but then came across this on Ebay and really has spiked my interest. But it's titanium (I prefer stainless steel). But looks super sexy and looks like AR coated sapphire crystal with a Eco-Drive movement. Found one Amazon review with a wristshot on their asian website but don't see anyone here owning these. Looks to be a JAPAN release but lots of Asian/Euro Ebayers are already selling it. Looks like a Rolex GMT!!

Thoughts?


----------



## norsairius

I’m really interested in this too. I’d like to know what the lug-to-lug is as well to see if I could pull it off!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sachernick

Thats a really well done GMT. Citizen doesn't get the love it deserves, but i think some of thats due to most of their lineup being quartz i think.


----------



## berni29

Hi

It’s a great idea, but the white chapter ring with the 24 hour markings is far too big and just clashes with the bezel. In my opinion.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camaroz1985

I like it but would like to see some specs for size reference. Are there other color combinations?


----------



## sgtlmj

I thought the whole point of a GMT was to be able to track other time zones. Does the chapter ring rotate somehow? If not, the bezel should have 24hr markings instead of being a dive bezel.


----------



## chillwill120

sgtlmj said:


> I thought the whole point of a GMT was to be able to track other time zones. Does the chapter ring rotate somehow? If not, the bezel should have 24hr markings instead of being a dive bezel.


The bezel doesn't need to rotate so long as the 24 hour hand is independent of the 12 hour hand.


----------



## norsairius

camaroz1985 said:


> I like it but would like to see some specs for size reference. Are there other color combinations?


There's also a black version with some yellow elements (BJ7110):









A rose gold/black with white chapter ring (BJ7115):









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Man of Kent

Apparently 43mm width so it's a touch on the large side.


----------



## camaroz1985

norsairius said:


> There's also a black version with some yellow elements (BJ7110):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A rose gold/black with white chapter ring (BJ7115):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like both of those. I have been looking for something with a nice touch of rose gold, and I always am drawn to black and yellow.


----------



## Maddog1970

Just snagged the Brave Blossoms LE from over at Sakura....I am a sucker for dark cased watches, and this one looks really good!


----------



## Maddog1970

And just as an FYI, Brave Blossoms is the nickname for the Japanese National Rugby union team....


----------



## SSingh1975

Maddog..congrats m8.

I found a navy blue 22mm Obris rubber strap in my strap box. I wonder if the lugs are 22mm (or 21mm as Citizen tends to spec it). If it's standard lugs, man ..even sweeter. Very easy to dress it up with a dark tan leather strap as well ;-)!


----------



## WichitaViajero

Good to see Citizen providing a GMT watch for us watch nerds, roughly $550 usd, does anyone care to share actual price paid ?

Too big for me, but glad to see something like these available


----------



## Time4Playnow

SSingh1975 said:


> Almost got the new SRPD11 Seiko Turtle but then came across this on Ebay and really has spiked my interest. But it's titanium (I prefer stainless steel). But looks super sexy and looks like AR coated sapphire crystal with a Eco-Drive movement. Found one Amazon review with a wristshot on their asian website but don't see anyone here owning these. Looks to be a JAPAN release but lots of Asian/Euro Ebayers are already selling it. Looks like a Rolex GMT!!
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 14169665


I only just discovered these a few days ago, and I'm a sucker for a GMT diver, especially with Eco-drive! ;-) I have the blue one on order.... Should arrive within a week or so.


----------



## Maddog1970

WichitaViajero said:


> Good to see Citizen providing a GMT watch for us watch nerds, roughly $550 usd, does anyone care to share actual price paid ?
> 
> Too big for me, but glad to see something like these available


Paid CAD $730 for the LE, which I think is approx $530 US.....much cheaper than some of the fleabay listings I have seen...

They have the BJ7111-86 for $550 CAD, or approx. $400US

Sakura is a pretty good seller, has good selection, and most prices are competive...


----------



## Maddog1970

SSingh1975 said:


> Maddog..congrats m8.
> 
> I found a navy blue 22mm Obris rubber strap in my strap box. I wonder if the lugs are 22mm (or 21mm as Citizen tends to spec it). If it's standard lugs, man ..even sweeter. Very easy to dress it up with a dark tan leather strap as well ;-)!


Thanks.....

I love TI, and the rose gold on this one is an added bonus....
I had been circling the Steinhart 500 for a while, but it's an either/or choice with them....no gmt/Diver bezel combo
...I have read 21mm lugs also, but I have had no issues fitting 22mm straps in 21mm lugs.....
....and I agree, these are going to be strap happy watches....although I am partial to bracelets!

Just an overall great package IMHO....Diver, Diver bezel, ecodrive, Sapphire, TI, gmt....


----------



## Simon

I contacted a well known online retailer in the Uk about trying to order one when released

they replied promptly telling me that Citizen told them this model was no longer in production and 
then proceeded to try and sell me some Citizen watches they had in stock

I replied pointing out it was a new Basel '19 model and about to be released as their own advert claimed

they didnt reply


----------



## gelocks

Definitely like how this one looks! Are the lugs really 21mm? or 23mm? I hate it when Citizen and others do this! lol


----------



## Maddog1970

gelocks said:


> Definitely like how this one looks! Are the lugs really 21mm? or 23mm? I hate it when Citizen and others do this! lol


I should be able to let you know next week!


----------



## TuckandRoll

22mm lugs.


----------



## camaroz1985

Interested to see what shade of rose gold this is. I find that most tend toward yellow, I am looking for something on the pinker side.


----------



## SSingh1975

Anyone got the blue on hand now? Gotta love my hunt though. Started off with the ocean blue Seiko Turtle which led me to the blue version of this ..then saw the new Tsuno Chrono in person today on a co-workers wrist and now sold on that as well. Both in the same price range right now on Ebay ...decisions..decisions..


----------



## Time4Playnow

SSingh1975 said:


> Anyone got the blue on hand now? Gotta love my hunt though. Started off with the ocean blue Seiko Turtle which led me to the blue version of this ..then saw the new Tsuno Chrono in person today on a co-workers wrist and now sold on that as well. Both in the same price range right now on Ebay ...decisions..decisions..


Mine just came in today. Not great pics b/c no sunshine today, but here are a few. I very much like its looks, and the size is just about perfect. About 43mm from 10-4, and 46mm from 9-3 including the crown. About 14mm thick. Nice presence, but lightweight thanks to the Super Titanium. Deep-dish dial! Really like it. :-!


----------



## valuewatchguy

Time4Playnow said:


> Mine just came in today.
> 
> View attachment 14192169


That's a really good looking piece. Congrats!

Sakurawatches seems to have the best prices on these models.


----------



## norsairius

Time4Playnow said:


> Mine just came in today. Not great pics b/c no sunshine today, but here are a few. I very much like its looks, and the size is just about perfect. About 43mm from 10-4, and 46mm from 9-3 including the crown. About 14mm thick. Nice presence, but lightweight thanks to the Super Titanium. Deep-dish dial! Really like it.


Great pics, thanks for sharing the measurements too!

Any chance you could measure the lug to lug or length of the watch too, please?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

norsairius said:


> Great pics, thanks for sharing the measurements too!
> 
> Any chance you could measure the lug to lug or length of the watch too, please?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I never know exactly where to do a lug-to-lug measurement, but the easiest, and what I've done, is to measure from the end of one lug, across to the end of the other lug. That measurement on this watch is about 49mm.



valuewatchguy said:


> That's a really good looking piece. Congrats!
> 
> Sakurawatches seems to have the best prices on these models.


Thanks! Yeah, I actually forgot to check Sakura's prices before I ordered one from Ebay, but turns out I only paid about $3 more. Got it for $412 on Ebay with free express shipping.


----------



## norsairius

Time4Playnow said:


> Thanks! I never know exactly where to do a lug-to-lug measurement, but the easiest, and what I've done, is to measure from the end of one lug, across to the end of the other lug. That measurement on this watch is about 49mm.


Thanks! I can't speak for others, but that's the way I'd measure lug to lug at least. Glad to see that the watch is a mostly manageable size for those who may have small-ish wrists (like me). Granted, it's at the upper edge of what I should wear, but this definitely puts the watch on the buying list!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camaroz1985

Looks great. I like the deep dish look too.


----------



## Maddog1970

Canada Post, I hate you!

Their usual modus operandi- “pretend” to deliver it, but really just leave a “you were out card”, even though I am actually HERE!

I swear they are just manufacturing job security for themselves!

Oh well, Post Office tomorrow....yay


----------



## Time4Playnow

Maddog1970 said:


> Canada Post, I hate you!
> 
> Their usual modus operandi- "pretend" to deliver it, but really just leave a "you were out card", even though I am actually HERE!
> 
> I swear they are just manufacturing job security for themselves!
> 
> Oh well, Post Office tomorrow....yay


Ha! DHL Express did the same thing to me! Although I was home all day on the supposed day of delivery, no driver showed up....and suddenly I get a text at 8pm saying that the driver could not deliver because "no one was home." I felt the blood pressure rise after that... but at least, they did deliver it the next day. (Though not till 5pm!).


----------



## Maddog1970

Arrived.....

Sized....1 link on either side, and good to go.....nice bracelet.....pin/collar as usual

Thoughts......woooooow, deep dial!....love the contrast between the white gmt ring and black.....the gold is gold, notreally rose or pink, but goes well....

Legible, light, ecodrive, seconds hand hits the markers......great grab and go anywhere watch!

Will see how it holds up!


----------



## GaryK30

Maddog1970 said:


> Arrived.....
> 
> Sized....1 link on either side, and good to go.....nice bracelet.....pin/collar as usual
> 
> Thoughts......woooooow, deep dial!....love the contrast between the white gmt ring and black.....the gold is gold, notreally rose or pink, but goes well....
> 
> Legible, light, ecodrive, seconds hand hits the markers......great grab and go anywhere watch!
> 
> Will see how it holds up!
> 
> View attachment 14197303
> View attachment 14197307
> View attachment 14197309
> View attachment 14197311


Wow! Very nice.


----------



## BigBluefish

Wow, what a nice Eco-Drive diver..Are we sure it has a sapphire crystal? At $400 US, I might have to grab one. My BM6400 is still doing a great job, but this would make a much spiffier GaG travel watch.
.


----------



## Maddog1970

BigBluefish said:


> Wow, what a nice Eco-Drive diver..Are we sure it has a sapphire crystal? At $400 US, I might have to grab one. My BM6400 is still doing a great job, but this would make a much spiffier GaG travel watch.
> .


Everything I have read said Sapphire, plus the finger nail test confirms!


----------



## Sir-Guy

Very cool and nice photos. Looks like a good fit on your wrist. It looks like the 24-hour hand isn't lumed...shame if so! That seems one I'd want to see in low light.


----------



## Maddog1970

Sir-Guy said:


> Very cool and nice photos. Looks like a good fit on your wrist. It looks like the 24-hour hand isn't lumed...shame if so! That seems one I'd want to see in low light.


Correct, no lume on the gmt/24hr hand, and I knew that going in.....I use it 100% as a 24hr indicator, and the lack of lume was not a deal killer for me


----------



## camaroz1985

Thanks for the detailed pictures. Looks great especially from an angle where you see how deep it is. The rose gold definitely looks a little more muted than normal yellow gold, but not too pink either.


----------



## gelocks

Maddog1970 said:


> Correct, no lume on the gmt/24hr hand, and I knew that going in.....I use it 100% as a 24hr indicator, and the lack of lume was not a deal killer for me


How about the lug size?


----------



## tmvu13

gelocks said:


> How about the lug size?


So I emailed Sakura and they said it's 49.5 mm. With the case size of 43, I think this is too big for me, but I want to wear it first of course before dismissing.

By the way, to me, this is one of the greatest Citizen watches EVAR!


----------



## Time4Playnow

gelocks said:


> How about the lug size?


So I have calipers but they are not digital, so I don't get an extremely precise reading. But they indicate 21mm, and that seems to be confirmed....when I held up a 22mm rubber strap next to the lugs, it was just a bit too wide. Why, Citizen, why a 21mm lug and not 22mm???!!

Btw, in case you're wondering why I didn't go for digital calipers, I couldn't find any without metal parts that would touch the watch. Mine are all plastic and completely safe. ;-)


----------



## Ziptie

Time4Playnow said:


> Btw, in case you're wondering why I didn't go for digital calipers, I couldn't find any without metal parts that would touch the watch. Mine are all plastic and completely safe. ;-)


Search ebay for "solar digital caliper," I got one there for about $11. It needed a new backup battery for a few $, but overall a great price for a plastic digital caliper.


----------



## BB-SF

I just posted a quick review for the BJ710-89E as a separate post. Overall like it. Weak lume, but beyond that I am happy. Definitely Sapphire. I am finding I wearing more on the strap. However the bracelet is fine.


----------



## camaroz1985

Looks great. I think that is the combination I will be looking for.


----------



## Worker

Saw they have this rubber strap version on the .IT site.

I had a look on eBay, but no luck there. Do you guys have any idea where I could secure this BJ7110-11E version?

https://www.citizen.it/collezione/promaster/promaster-diver/bj7110/bj7110-11e


----------



## Maddog1970

Worker said:


> Saw they have this rubber strap version on the .IT site.
> 
> I had a look on eBay, but no luck there. Do you guys have any idea where I could secure this BJ7110-11E version?
> 
> https://www.citizen.it/collezione/promaster/promaster-diver/bj7110/bj7110-11e


Try Sakura.....they have some great pieces, prices are competitive, and at least in my case, quick shipping and no duty.....


----------



## BB-SF

Worker said:


> Saw they have this rubber strap version on the .IT site.
> 
> I had a look on eBay, but no luck there. Do you guys have any idea where I could secure this BJ7110-11E version?
> 
> https://www.citizen.it/collezione/promaster/promaster-diver/bj7110/bj7110-11e


I got mine here. Shipped to US. All went well - https://www.gioiapura.it/en/watch-o...MItbmjh5Tn4gIVif5kCh126QI9EAYYASABEgJASfD_BwE


----------



## BB-SF

Time4Playnow said:


> So I have calipers but they are not digital, so I don't get an extremely precise reading. But they indicate 21mm, and that seems to be confirmed....when I held up a 22mm rubber strap next to the lugs, it was just a bit too wide. Why, Citizen, why a 21mm lug and not 22mm???!!
> 
> Btw, in case you're wondering why I didn't go for digital calipers, I couldn't find any without metal parts that would touch the watch. Mine are all plastic and completely safe. ;-)


I measured my BJ7110-89E and it is definitely 22mm at the lug. My Borealis 22mm rubber lug fits perfectly.


----------



## Time4Playnow

BB-SF said:


> I measured my BJ7110-89E and it is definitely 22mm at the lug. My Borealis 22mm rubber lug fits perfectly.


That's great news if that's the case. Although I like the bracelet, so am unlikely to put it on a strap for awhile. But if/when I do, I have tons of 22mm straps available.


----------



## Worker

BB-SF said:


> I got mine here. Shipped to US. All went well - https://www.gioiapura.it/en/watch-o...MItbmjh5Tn4gIVif5kCh126QI9EAYYASABEgJASfD_BwE


Thanks so much!! 

I will be checking them out for sure!


----------



## ThomasH

.

*Citizen BJ7111-86L*










I think I like the blue color. 

It seems to match the watch's "role". :think:

- Thomas

.


----------



## TankCommander1554

These were talked about on a podcast just the other day. I think it's a good to have the 24hr scale on the inside chapter ring. That's different and allows for the outer bezel to be a dive timer. It'd be nice to see more watches go down this road.


----------



## mtb2104

Tried the watch today... the 1st click manipulation was pretty bad... felt like empty gear most of the time, and the hand/date jump was weak. Watch was pretty solid though.


----------



## BB-SF

TankCommander1554 said:


> These were talked about on a podcast just the other day. I think it's a good to have the 24hr scale on the inside chapter ring. That's different and allows for the outer bezel to be a dive timer. It'd be nice to see more watches go down this road.


Agreed.


----------



## BB-SF

mtb2104 said:


> Tried the watch today... the 1st click manipulation was pretty bad... felt like empty gear most of the time, and the hand/date jump was weak. Watch was pretty solid though.


Agree. I've had this movement before getting mine so I knew this going in. Would be nice in they tightened it all up, including allowing the GMT hand to move in both directions besides just clockwise.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Some measurements might be helpful to people. The lug width is coming in at 21.8, so should be able to accept 22mm straps, though I have not personally tried that. I like the bracelet.

* Damn forum, changing the orientation of my pics!

p.s. one thing I dislike about this watch - the screw down crown has a very small number of turns before locking. Only about 3 or so... Does not seem like a high quality crown/threads.


----------



## mleok

Time4Playnow said:


> So I have calipers but they are not digital, so I don't get an extremely precise reading. But they indicate 21mm, and that seems to be confirmed....when I held up a 22mm rubber strap next to the lugs, it was just a bit too wide. Why, Citizen, why a 21mm lug and not 22mm???!!
> 
> Btw, in case you're wondering why I didn't go for digital calipers, I couldn't find any without metal parts that would touch the watch. Mine are all plastic and completely safe. ;-)


If you have a Harbor Freight Tools nearby, they carry digital calipers with plastic parts.


----------



## mleok

BB-SF said:


> Agree. I've had this movement before getting mine so I knew this going in. Would be nice in they tightened it all up, including allowing the GMT hand to move in both directions besides just clockwise.


In reading the manual for the movement, it seems like rotating the crown one direction quicksets the hour hand, and rotating it in the opposite direction quicksets the date. As you say, I would have preferred if you could quickset the hour hand both forwards and backwards, and have the date slaved to the hour hand.


----------



## atlety

anybody know where i can buy the blossoms limited BJ7115-85E in europe? thanks


----------



## Simon

Nope - its a beauty - I think probably japan only model, and Ive only seen online


----------



## Worker

New arrival....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

atlety said:


> anybody know where i can buy the blossoms limited BJ7115-85E in europe? thanks


the Blossoms is a JDM only.......so either fleabay, or in my case Sakura......

Sakura is a great site, I have bought many from them....good selection, and they have many LEs.....just watch the prices...mostly competitive, but some wonky ones.....

My Blossoms LE....


----------



## camaroz1985

I can't decide which model I like best!


----------



## atlety

[QUOTE = Maddog1970; 49232535] the Blossoms es solo un JDM ........ así que, o bien, fleabay, o en mi caso Sakura ......

Sakura es un gran sitio, les he comprado muchos ... .buena selección, y tienen muchos LEs ... solo miren los precios ... en su mayoría competitivos, pero algunos no son buenos ...

Mis Blossoms LE ... 
View attachment 14258277
[/ QUOTE]

thanks,in Spain the problem are the customs , and dhl than have taxes also, so i only want to buy in europe shops


----------



## Maddog1970

atlety said:


> [QUOTE = Maddog1970; 49232535] the Blossoms es solo un JDM ........ así que, o bien, fleabay, o en mi caso Sakura ......
> 
> Sakura es un gran sitio, les he comprado muchos ... .buena selección, y tienen muchos LEs ... solo miren los precios ... en su mayoría competitivos, pero algunos no son buenos ...
> 
> Mis Blossoms LE ...
> View attachment 14258277
> [/ QUOTE]
> 
> thanks,in Spain the problem are the customs , and dhl than have taxes also, so i only want to buy in europe shops


Sakura shipped to me in Canada via EMS Japan Post, which bleeds into CanadaPost.......their were no customs duties or charges on my package.......


----------



## Davidka

Time4Playnow said:


> Mine just came in today.





BB-SF said:


> I measured my BJ7110-89E and it is definitely 22mm at the lug.


Thanks for posting. Could you tell me in what box it arrived? Was it one of these cool little dive tanks?


----------



## hsc1

Does anyone else have anything else to say about these watches? 


I've read weak lume but how weak is it exactly? That might be a deal breaker for me.


----------



## johnnmiller1

It's reasonable, but it's hardly Seiko Lumbrite or C3 X1. Lasts, faintly, all night


----------



## parv

hsc1 said:


> Does anyone else have anything else to say about these watches?


Visible face area (with normal 12-hour indices) is smaller than on 43mm CA0265 chronograph; hands are shorter & thinner too in comparison. I felt heavy disappointment when I first saw the tiny, toy hands after having been accustomed to those on the chronograph. After ~2 months, I have almost adjusted to the reality of geometry of BJ7110 watch.

Hey, now I have a ...

titanium watch with both
60-minute bezel[0] &
comparatively inexpensive "GMT" movement to track second time zone[1];
with magnifying lens(cyclops) over the date window which allows me to _easily_ see the date from an angle and the dates in 20's & 30's are even readable unlike on possibly all other current Eco-Drive watches sans magnifying lens or "big date" feature.




> I've read weak lume but how weak is it exactly? That might be a deal breaker for me.


12-hour indices and hands are visible at least until 30-45 minutes in dark. After that I fall sleep/lose track. Sorry, can't help much in this regard.

- parv

0. This is mainly a (more direct) replacement of 36mm(!?) AP0430-51L which I found, after ~15 years, to be too small to use without Rx glasses and/or just after waking up. The CA0265 watch was ~USD140 which has easily met the size requirement.

1. The "GMT" hand on BJ7110 adjusts only by 1 hour, not even by 30 minutes let alone 7.5 minutes. But then I have not seen any other inexpensive analog GMT watch which would.


----------



## hsc1

parv said:


> hsc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone else have anything else to say about these watches?
> 
> 
> 
> Visible face area (with normal 12-hour indices) is smaller than on 43mm CA0265; hands are shorter & thinner too in comparison.
> 
> I felt heavy disappointment when I first saw the tiny, toy hands after having been accustomed to those on the chronograph. After ~2 months, I have almost adjusted to the reality of geometry of the "GMT" diver. Hey, now I have a (a) titanium watch with both (b) 60-minute bezel[0] & inexpensive (c) "GMT" movement to track second time zone (but only in 1 hour interval)[1].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've read weak lume but how weak is it exactly? That might be a deal breaker for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 12-hour indices and hands are visible at least until 30-45 minutes in dark. After that I fall sleep/lose track. Sorry, can't help much in this regard.
> 
> - parv
> 
> 0. This is mainly a (more direct) replacement of 36mm(!?) AP0430-51L which I found, after ~17 years, to be too small to use without Rx glasses and/or just after waking up. The chronograph was ~USD140 which has easily met the size requirement.
> 
> 1. The "GMT" hand on BJ7110 adjusts only by 1 hour, not even by 30 minutes let alone 7.5 minutes. But then I have not seen any other inexpensive analog GMT watch which would.
Click to expand...

Thanks so much for that.

I've been heavily debating on whether to jump on this one once there's a price drop where I am.

But now I'm not sure. 
I absolutely love the idea of having a diver with titanium and sapphire crystal but the lume sounds quite disappointing as well as the geometry of a gmt (smaller face and hands).

I did consider a bn0200 as well, it doesn't have sapphire but the proportions would suit me better I think.

Or I could just wait until Citizen decides to release a simple eco drive driver with titanium and sapphire crystal. No idea how long that wait will be though. ?


----------



## parv

hsc1 said:


> ...
> I absolutely love the idea of having a diver with titanium and sapphire crystal but the lume sounds quite disappointing as well as the geometry of a gmt (smaller face and hands).
> ...


From my calculation (from the image, assuming case size of both watches is 43mm), face diameter (area with hour markers) is about 3mm shorter than CA0265; hour & minute hands are 1mm shorter.



> I did consider a bn0200 as well, it doesn't have sapphire but the proportions would suit me better I think.


Tell me about it. I have been thinking of BN0198/BN0190, or Orient Kano, or waiting...



> Or I could just wait until Citizen decides to release a simple eco drive driver with titanium and sapphire crystal.
> ...


:-/


----------



## andyjohnson

The blue dial on the BJ7111-86L looks really appealing. I'm looking forward to hearing more about experiences with this watch once there are more of them on wrists!


----------



## Pallas79

andyjohnson said:


> ...I'm looking forward to hearing more about experiences with this watch once there are more of them on wrists!


I've had the black dial version (BJ7110-89E) for about 2 months, and it's become a favorite. I have a 7.3" wrist and the size is fine. Weight is very light - I really do forget that it's on. So far, only one almost-invisible scratch on the clasp, so maybe it really is "Duratect". In any event, it behaved like typical titanium at first, in the sense of showing every smudge and feeling a bit dry, for lack of a better term.

So I hit it with some WD-40 Dry Lube (I know, horrors!) but it leaves the finish a bit darker and takes away the squeak from the bracelet, plus it solved the fingerprint problem - now the metal has a nice even look to it, doesn't smudge, and feels very smooth. Bracelet's quite comfortable, and although it's not particularly chunky, it's not flimsy-feeling, either. Sizing wasn't a big issue - typical pushpins. Caseback is very smooth and comfortable.

When I saw the online photos at first, I noticed the shinier crown and bezel, and I wasn't thrilled, but in person it works. Same with the inverted cylops - I was skeptical when viewing it online, but in person I like it. Bezel action is very smooth and has fine clicks, but has a tiny bit of vertical play and sometimes it looks out of alignment by half a click to me. Same with the seconds hand - it hits many of the marks on the chapter ring precisely, including the 4 cardinal ones, but some of the others it misses. Maybe it's my eyes that need re-alignment. 

So far, accuracy has been good: +4 sec/month. Movement's Japanese, but it's cased in Thailand. Price was a shade over $400 from Japan - I overpaid by about $30, but I had a case of the "gotta have its". In any event, I've seen them becoming available from US-based sellers now, and the prices are softening if you look around a bit. If it were $250, I'd give it a 10/10, but at $400-ish it's more of an 8.5.

However, minor niggles aside, for me it's a definite keeper and it's been on the wrist 6 days out of 7 for a while now. Really enjoying it.


----------



## andyjohnson

Pallas79 said:


> I've had the black dial version (BJ7110-89E) for about 2 months, and it's become a favorite. I have a 7.3" wrist and the size is fine. Weight is very light - I really do forget that it's on. So far, only one almost-invisible scratch on the clasp, so maybe it really is "Duratect". In any event, it behaved like typical titanium at first, in the sense of showing every smudge and feeling a bit dry, for lack of a better term.
> 
> So I hit it with some WD-40 Dry Lube (I know, horrors!) but it leaves the finish a bit darker and takes away the squeak from the bracelet, plus it solved the fingerprint problem - now the metal has a nice even look to it, doesn't smudge, and feels very smooth. Bracelet's quite comfortable, and although it's not particularly chunky, it's not flimsy-feeling, either. Sizing wasn't a big issue - typical pushpins. Caseback is very smooth and comfortable.
> 
> When I saw the online photos at first, I noticed the shinier crown and bezel, and I wasn't thrilled, but in person it works. Same with the inverted cylops - I was skeptical when viewing it online, but in person I like it. Bezel action is very smooth and has fine clicks, but has a tiny bit of vertical play and sometimes it looks out of alignment by half a click to me. Same with the seconds hand - it hits many of the marks on the chapter ring precisely, including the 4 cardinal ones, but some of the others it misses. Maybe it's my eyes that need re-alignment.
> 
> So far, accuracy has been good: +4 sec/month. Movement's Japanese, but it's cased in Thailand. Price was a shade over $400 from Japan - I overpaid by about $30, but I had a case of the "gotta have its". In any event, I've seen them becoming available from US-based sellers now, and the prices are softening if you look around a bit. If it were $250, I'd give it a 10/10, but at $400-ish it's more of an 8.5.
> 
> However, minor niggles aside, for me it's a definite keeper and it's been on the wrist 6 days out of 7 for a while now. Really enjoying it.


Thank you for sharing your experiences with the watch! Very helpful!


----------



## roadie

This is one of the nicest offerings from Citizen in a long while IMO.


----------



## MissileExpert

I picked up the BJ7111-51M over the weekend. The -51M is blue dial but the chapter ring is also blue instead of white like the -86L version. I got it from a Citizen Outlet for quite a bit less than the -86L's on line. The only place I was able to find the -51M online was an Australian dealer, so maybe it's only offered in their market. That dealer is asking way more than any of the other models I've seen elsewhere. Maybe an Australian thing. 

Overall, a nice watch. It is a very deep dial, so if you're used to glancing to see the time when the watch is tilted a bit, you might have to rotate your wrist a bit. The bracelet is comfortable, and as has been mentioned, it's lightweight. I like the jump hour hand. That's good for traveling. The date changes with the hour hand, so not a purely true GMT from a pilot's perspective. Not an issue for most folks, because it's really a dive watch. The deployant clasp has a couple of sharp edges. I'll see if I can break the edge with a couple of swipes of sandpaper. Typical Japanese deployant, it opens on the outside part of the wrist. I reversed mine to be more like the Western style deployants.

My dial has a sunburst effect, which is nice in bright light. The lume is adequate, but I would rate it underpar for Citizen. I have other Citizen Promasters where the lume is brighter and lasts longer. Kind of disappointing considering this is a legit dive watch. As I said, the case is very deep. My daily wearer is an Omega Planet Ocean, and this Citizen comes off as sitting taller on the wrist than my PO, which is the same depth. The jury's out for me about the reverse cyclops. It's small as far as cyclops' go, so you kinda have to look at it dead on to get a good view of the date. Having a flat sapphire crystal is a benefit, so the cyclops size is perhaps a compromise Citizen chose to allow this. The quality of the indices is good and they all align perfectly. The second hand on mine gets a bit out of kilter on the 31-60 side, but it's mostly hitting the markers perfectly otherwise. That's somewhat common for a quartz watch.

It is an Eco-Drive but no radio sync, so you're married to the inherent accuracy of the movement which is stated at +/- 15 sec per month. I've not owned mine long enough to test for accuracy.

I'm not sure if I'll keep mine that long. It was appealing in the store. Once on hand, I'm less in love with it. Perhaps I'm spoiled by the Omega.

Pictures to follow.


----------



## Davidka

Where did this model come from? Looks soooooo much better than the white dial one.


----------



## parv

As I see no option to edit my Aug 2019 post, see my review at Review: Citizen BJ7110-89E: black dial, 43mm, titanium, sapphire crystal, GMT dive watch.


----------



## parv

Davidka, can you not ask the entity wherever from you are getting your images to post?


----------



## MissileExpert

Davidka said:


> Where did this model come from? Looks soooooo much better than the white dial one.


This is the BJ7111-51M. That's the model I own. I got mine from a Citizen Store in an outlet mall locally. See my post earlier. The only place I've been able to find one for sale was a company in Australia, and they wanted $899 AUS. That model may be a limited run or just for a particular market. It's not shown on Citizen's website.


----------



## parv

MissileExpert said:


> This is the BJ7111-51M. That's the model I own.
> ...
> See my post earlier
> ...


I am sorry that I had missed the earlier post. (Blame that on lack of pictures.)

Currently Citizen Australia lists the price for BJ7111-51M same as for BJ7110-89E (AU$ 899). Also saw an auction on EBay for a used watch with winning bid of ~US$ 362 (+~US$ 20 for shipping).


----------



## r-gordon-7

I'd order one of these, but only if there was an option for a 24hr dial bezel, instead of the Diver bezel. I really have no need for a Diver, but I could always use the ability to display an extra 24hr time zone! Is the Diver bezel's face solid titanium or is the bezel's face an insert. And if it is an insert, is the insert ceramic or is it metallic? Because, if an insert, might there possibly be an aftermarket 24 hr insert that would fit?


----------



## Miked6

That is one sharp citizen!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## roadie

MissileExpert said:


> This is the BJ7111-51M. That's the model I own. I got mine from a Citizen Store in an outlet mall locally. See my post earlier. The only place I've been able to find one for sale was a company in Australia, and they wanted $899 AUS. That model may be a limited run or just for a particular market. It's not shown on Citizen's website.


I just picked up this model, the all blue BJ7111-51M at my local Costco here in Canada. Couldn't believe my eyes when I saw it there as I had been looking all over the world and everyone was sold out. Paid $299 CDN! I thought they were going to tell me it was priced wrong. Note that the date cyclops is on the underside of the sapphire crystal. You can also check out a few You-Tube vids that are posted.


----------



## roadie

BJ7111-51M


----------



## parv

To Those Shopping in Canadian Costco Stores, hi there! Are there other variations available of the same BJ711x model around nearly the same price?


----------



## roadie

parv said:


> To Those Shopping in Canadian Costco Stores, hi there! Are there other variations available of the same BJ711x model around nearly the same price?


I only saw the all blue version. I think this version, the all blue, was available at Maceys in the US, but someone here might correct me. I was also directed to look at Duty Free Island and Sakura watches.


----------



## parv

Thanks, roadie. I had seen the ones on Sakura & Seiya websites, possibly also on Duty Free Island.


----------

